# Programmiersprache Wago e!Cockpit



## Fresen (15 November 2021)

Hallo ich versuche mich gerade in die E!Cockpit Steuerung einzuarbeiten.
Ich habe folgendes Problem. 
Das Programm PLC_PRG habe ich in FUP angelegt und ich möchte es in ST umwandeln . Ist dies möglich und wenn dann wie.


----------



## JSEngineering (15 November 2021)

Guten Morgen,

das ist nicht möglich. Entweder so lassen oder in ST abschreiben.

Gruß
     Jens


----------



## Fresen (15 November 2021)

Ok Danke
Wie kann ich das was ist ST so aussieht in FUP schreiben ?

Start () ;
Salzpumpen ();

in FUP schreiben ?


----------



## JSEngineering (15 November 2021)

Start(); ist ja in FUP eine Box, die den Aufruf des Bausteins darstellt.


```
In FUP:
+-------------+
|   Start     |
+-------------+

In ST:
Start();
```

Ich dachte, Du willst von FUP nach ST und nicht umgekehrt?


----------



## Fresen (15 November 2021)

Danke nochmal.
Ja ich habe den Baustein und FUP und wollte ihn in ST umwandeln.
Ich wusste halt nicht wie ich es in FUP schreibe.
Jetzt bin ich schlauer.


----------



## KLM (15 November 2021)

In FUB gibt es auch einen "Baustein" der Execute heißt, da kannst Du auch direkt ST reinschreiben. Für den Aufruf von Programmen, Aktionen, etc., wie Du es hier machst, ist das aber nicht erforderlich. Das geht einfacher, wie @JSEngineering schon vorschlägt.


----------

